# Doves



## Bob Kellam

I don't know if anyone else has noticed or not but the last two nights after work i have managed to bag 28 of the little %$sterds. I will never admit even under torture how many shells i went through 

All of the puddles from the rain last weekend have been dove magnets. No decoys just pass shooting. What a hoot! 

Have a good one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i love watching those dove hunts on tv where the guys are holding a bunch of doves with a 3 foot high pile of spent shells on the ground in front of them. i noticed that the doves have been really bunching up lately. they must be planning to leave soon. i better get out there while i can


----------



## Maverick

Last weekend Chris <Deltaboy and I took our limit on a plots land...Great times....and yes we went through a couple pf boxes of shells...45 in about 3 hours( with an hour lunch break in there)


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i was driving down 18 north of casselton this morning and saw a whole bunch of doves sitting on the power line. i bet there were between 400-500 sitting on that line. could have been an easy limit :thumb:


----------



## turkeyhunter4

Just like to let u guys know that the doves in the southeast have dissappeared. There are so many fields around here that the doves are scattered around and nobody cooperates and shoots at the same time. As to shootin a bunch of shells........i have to pick my shots so i dont waste a lot of money  . Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## AlbersSDSU

Is the weather up your way getting any colder. Im hoping ill get some more dove movement down my way in brookings, sd soon cause there are small numbers and there pretty scattered throughout the many fields still unpicked :sniper:


----------



## Springer

Maverick wrote


> yes we went through a couple pf boxes of shells...45


That's an awful lot of shells to shoot at some doves. My sholder is sore just thinking of that. :beer:

I hope you got your limit.


----------



## Burly1

We finally got out last Saturday. We sat a stock pond at daylight and managed to get 16 dove, and a pigeon. I refuse to say how many shells the two of us shot, but I did shoot less than my partner. :roll: The best part was watching Sam, the English Cocker, retrieve those birds that fell in the water just like a lab. She smelled really good on the way home too. I gotta say that I really like the Mojo Dove, but will hook up a big 6v battery for next season, since the 9v lasts only 20 minutes. I'd like to get a few more birds, but the ones we got on Saturday were migrants, and that won't last long. Looking forward to a longer season next year, Burl


----------



## ripping the teal

Me and a buddy shot 114 doves this year. Hunted many wheat fields. We figure we went through about 175 shells. We just finished up making a dove hunting video.


----------

